
Ask HN: Are there an software development companies that work as agencies? - bryanrasmussen
What I mean is examples of software development companies that work off the agency model, such as you generally see in Advertising. If so I am interested in finding out about their business details, if not what do you think about such a model for software development&#x2F;consultancy?
======
matthewcy
There's a company here in Austin that is an agency/consultancy type for
software dev. [https://praxent.com/](https://praxent.com/)

------
bryanrasmussen
by this I mean software companies that have agency contracts like advertising
agencies, and are held as being governed by the 'law of agency', I am aware of
companies that say they are development agencies but not sure that they
exactly work in the way I am envisioning.

